# What job would you hate to do the most?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Builder


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*i'd want do all of these! √*

Call centre worker
Builder
Sports Star
Teacher
Soldier
Doctor
Prison Officer

i'd be so good.

never allowed! unless had 50 years of experience of it and much more!

why the world so wrong? a perfectionist. never keep anyone waiting.

people in the way to stop people! anything


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Anything relating to human waste and fluids.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Killer in a slaughter house would be no bed of rose's.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mortician by far.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

An assistant to a literal fat *** who seemingly grew up neglected and ignored and now that he’s an adult, can’t stop himself from soliciting admiration and envy by voicing out about stuff he’s got.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Going to have to go with fast food worker. If I had to serve people McRibs for a living I'd probably go vegan.


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Motivational speaker


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Anything where I'm chained to a desk all day.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I worked fast food for awhile and absolutely hated it but I'm sure being a prison officer would be much worse, especially for a person with SA. You'd have to deal with getting harassed and/or attacked by inmates, breaking up fights between them, and witnessing the other messed up things that happen in the prison system. I think my morale would be worn down very fast.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Prison worker. It would be like being incarcerated yourself. If I had mouths to feed and it was a very well paying job, then maybe.




edit: Actually a slaughterhouse would be worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably anything in an office or anything involving heights, first two thoughts that come to mind


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummmm....pretty much all of them. It's not so much the doing them that I would not like (assuming I knew what I was doing, which wouldn't be the case in most cases). 

I could probably put up with a lot of unpleasantness if my body would cooperate. There are various reasons why that isn't the case.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shyy22 said:


> Motivational speaker


Me too.

Anything where I was required to give speeches or give presentations. I did it at one of my last jobs and never got used to it, I was always terrified.

Some of the others mentioned are pretty bad too - slaughterhouse I definitely couldnt do, cleaning toilets would be bad, also a police officer. I worked in Customs for a while and that was bad enough. I'm basically not good with anything that needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

harrison said:


> Me too.
> 
> Anything where I was required to give speeches or give presentations. I did it at one of my last jobs and never got used to it, I was always terrified.
> 
> Some of the others mentioned are pretty bad too - slaughterhouse I definitely couldnt do, cleaning toilets would be bad, also a police officer. I worked in Customs for a while and that was bad enough. I'm basically not good with anything that needs to be taken seriously.


Yeah it's tough to give presentations. I remember one time when I went to middle school and I was new to a class I had to introduce myself and it was really really difficult for me that I started to stutter and then I just started crying lol same thing happened to me when I used to go to college too. Same about not taking a job that needs to be serious. I would just rather want something that doesn't require much,haha.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I chose "call center worker" because it bothers me to sell things that I don't care about, and talk to irritated strangers that I don't care for about things that I don't care about. Then, to top it off, I'd have to use the pronoun "we" as if I was a full member of the group/company.


I wish I could say 'I'm being paid a laughable sum of money to tell you about the following product/service. blah blah blah...take it or leave it.'


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shyy22 said:


> Yeah it's tough to give presentations. I remember one time when I went to middle school and I was new to a class I had to introduce myself and it was really really difficult for me that I started to stutter and then I just started crying lol same thing happened to me when I used to go to college too. Same about not taking a job that needs to be serious. I would just rather want something that doesn't require much,haha.


When I worked at Customs I was supposed to be looking for drugs all the time in people's bags etc. It was ridiculous and I was hopeless at it. I was more concerned that the drug dogs would sit down beside me because they could smell the Xanax I had in my pocket.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sabbath9 said:


> Soilder


what does a soilder do? something to do with soil?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I'm 100 percent positive all of these jobs listed would be equally very hard on my anxiety.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The jobs hates me, because i'm receiving all barriers from them. 


YouTube people said that I'm inarticulate 
Myspace people said that I'm off topic and out of rhythm
Fast Food restaurant never called me
People on SAS said my writing is obscure and they find my prose incoherent. 
Department store wants me to work 4 AM in the morning. When the buses aren't running.
Office job misinterpret my communication during interview
I created a hosting website, and someone left me an inappropriate email saying anus grammar.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

nubly said:


> Anything relating to human waste and fluids.


My sentiments exactly Nubly

A public toilet cleaner

Such a ****ty job

lol


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

andy1984 said:


> what does a soilder do? something to do with soil?


Good one Andy lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

From the List: Youtuber, Sports Star, Reality TV Star. Main reason-I hate the spotlight. I also can't imagine having an annoying fanbase.

I can deal with people yelling at me, catching bad attitudes, and other crap. And, I've taught before. So, the rest of the options in that poll are fine for the most part.

If anything else, I would _seriously_ hate working face-to-face Sales or as a Car Dealership person. For in-person sales, I'm not on mainstream social media and hate it. So, marketing myself would be a fail. Then, I suck at charisma and persuasion. I'd pretty much end up living on the streets, to be honest.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mod on an online community like this one. Hug those people. They're worth every cent they get.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> Mod on an online community like this one. Hug those people. They're worth every cent they get.


d'awww farfs! :squeeze

Food and retail work, especially during the holidays. Postal workers during the holidays too, plenty of props to those people.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I find sales morally objectionable, most of the time. I can't talk someone into buying something they don't want or need because that would be inflicting harm on them, and most of the time what you're being asked to sell (at least in retail) isn't something the customer actually wants or needs.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

truant said:


> I find sales morally objectionable, most of the time. I can't talk someone into buying something they don't want or need because that would be inflicting harm on them, and most of the time what you're being asked to sell (at least in retail) isn't something the customer actually wants or needs.


makes sense


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

A soldier ,I respect them but being a pawn scares me. in history humans has had fewer reasonable reasons to kill each other. And just trusting your commander in chief to know which enemy deserves to die is something I that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Anything mindless.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

RedHouse said:


> A soldier ,I respect them but being a pawn scares me. in history humans has had fewer reasonable reasons to kill each other. And just trusting your commander in chief to know which enemy deserves to die is something I that doesn't sit well with me.


How many people are pawns to an industry that uses their labor in exchange for a meager wage so they can make just enough to pay their exorbitant rent and bills? When early industry was left to its own cause it killed everyone. Arbitrarily. Even children. At least in the military you get paid from an organization with unlimited money and the ability to direct your purpose on a very inefficient but endlessly ethical ethos. Medical billing technicians probably kill more people in this country than soldiers do.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RedHouse said:


> A soldier ,I respect them but being a pawn scares me. in history humans has had fewer reasonable reasons to kill each other. And just trusting your commander in chief to know which enemy deserves to die is something I that doesn't sit well with me.


We're all pawns in one way or another, soldier seems like an odd thing to do alright for an ordinary person to get a job where they might have to stab someone in the heart or lob a grenade and blow someone's legs off, without talking to them first or getting to know them to see if they're a bad person even, or fighting willingly, if you do that without being in the army you're a monster do it for the government you're a hero.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

exceptionalfool said:


> How many people are pawns to an industry that uses their labor in exchange for a meager wage so they can make just enough to pay their exorbitant rent and bills? When early industry was left to its own cause it killed everyone. Arbitrarily. Even children. At least in the military you get paid from an organization with unlimited money and the ability to direct your purpose on a very inefficient but endlessly ethical ethos. Medical billing technicians probably kill more people in this country than soldiers do.


I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to the question but I will play.. I think medical billing technicians are not responsible for high medical prices ,they don't set the price of medical services first all. Take the price of insulin in the US,its a combination of lack of policies to police the price,and monopolies in the manufacturing trying to maximize profits. This is just blaming someone who hands you the bill,might as well blame the person who made the paper on which the bill is printed on too.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

RedHouse said:


> I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to the question but I will play.. I think medical billing technicians are not responsible for high medical prices ,they don't set the price of medical services first all. Take the price of insulin in the US,its a combination of lack of policies to police the price,and monopolies in the manufacturing trying to maximize profits. This is just blaming someone who hands you the bill,might as well blame the person who made the paper on which the bill is printed on too.


You can see then how these employees are pawns just following a protocol - doing what they're supposed to do, however unethical or corrupt it might turn out to be in the end. All I wanted to say was that being a pawn in someone else's scheme isn't exclusive to the military and not by a long ways.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd seriously rather get shot than have to do caregiving again. I still sometimes fantasize about committing arson when I drive by some of the houses I worked at and I recognize my former co-workers cars (some I liked, some I couldn't stand to work with) parked in the drive way. And just knowing the hell they're likely dealing with when dealing with certain nightmarish clients who made me want to kill them with how horrible they were. Never again.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I'd seriously rather get shot than have to do caregiving again. I still sometimes fantasize about committing arson when I drive by some of the houses I worked at and I recognize my former co-workers cars (some I liked, some I couldn't stand to work with) parked in the drive way. And just knowing the hell they're likely dealing with when dealing with certain nightmarish clients who made me want to kill them with how horrible they were. Never again.


Jesus that's terrible. I sometimes see carers with clients on the train or in the shops - I don't think I'd have the patience for it myself, plus lately I'm too much of a mess.

That'd be terrible trying to help people and then they're nasty to you.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Moderator


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Soldier, I just would make a lousy soldier, I don't deal well with taking orders or giving them. I mean, sure, there is the romantic aspect of it all, being a hero, giving oneself in the duty of others, leaving behind a legacy, all of that fun jazz, but realistically I would be thinking about the person in my sights, I would be questioning everything, I would be more of a liability because I don't have that basic sense of national morality, or objective morality where the right and wrong are clear as day. I don't place faith in people considered my superiors either. 

And really, what side of the war would I be fighting? Everyone seems to think they are fighting the good fight, everyone seems to think they are killing righteously. What if I were born as the "enemy" would it be just as righteous to be fighting for their side? See, I just couldn't do it. I question wars to begin with, I think the people who propagate them are pretty screwy, I would rather not be their pawn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> Anything relating to human waste and fluids.


This


----------



## sushivad (Nov 24, 2019)

Working in the morgue or even those people that show up on scenes and accidents. And cleanup guts and brains of the ground. Scary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

exceptionalfool said:


> You can see then how these employees are pawns just following a protocol - doing what they're supposed to do, however unethical or corrupt it might turn out to be in the end. All I wanted to say was that being a pawn in someone else's scheme isn't exclusive to the military and not by a long ways.


I guess you are right about being pawns but a pawn that directly takes a knife into another humans chest is not a pawn I would want to be. maybe a different pawn


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Prison officer. Which mean's I'd do vacuous **** for the camera and murder people before I'd agree to lock them in cages. What a cheery hierarchy.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

anything that involves cleaning up after animals. zoo, pet store, animal shelter, etc. Animals are nice to look at but I'm not into the cleaning up aspect. Not at all.


----------

